# Juicy Ohms E-Juice



## Sir Vape (22/7/15)

*

*

*Juicy Ohms is now in stock at Sir Vape 






OHM SWEET OHM

No matter where or what age you are, this flavour will remind you of being a kid again, chomping down on your favourite fruit flavoured cereal soaked in fresh, creamy milk. Just “Follow Your OHs” and feel right at home with a big bowl of breakfast nostalgia heaven!

30 ml

70/30 vg/pg

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juicy-ohms/products/ohm-sweet-ohm



OHMGURT

Indulge your senses in the creamy thickness of this berry infused, spot-on yogurt flavor – no spoon required! Your taste buds will thank you as they float on a swirling river of velvety goodness overflowing with bursting blueberries and sweet strawberries.

30 ml

70/30 vg/pg

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juicy-ohms/products/ohmgurt

Juices are alcohol free according to manufacturer.

Enjoy guys 



*


----------

